# E-34 Vivitar 35mm Enlarger



## webestang64 (May 15, 2016)

On a whim decided to bust out my old friend and make a few condenser enlarger prints. It's been at least 15 years since I used this little guy. With a 50mm Nikkor lens I made a few prints with Ilford 8x10 Glossy RC (Dektol 1:3)  (scanned for web Epson V-700). Border added in PS.
Still works very well, did have a little bit of re-learning using filters having used a cold light enlarger for all these years.....LOL
All comments welcome.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 15, 2016)

The rotting shot up car is a great image. I like stuff like that.


----------



## timor (May 18, 2016)

You have this under the name Vivitar, I used to have under the name Lucky. A very simple enlarger for home use.
All the pictures from the same roll of film ?


----------



## webestang64 (May 18, 2016)

The push pins and the rotten car were shot in the 80's with a Pentax K1000 on Tri-x, the other 2 were from a trip to Florida in the late 90's and shot with a Canon A2E on Ilford Delta 400.


----------



## timor (May 18, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> The push pins and the rotten car were shot in the 80's with a Pentax K1000 on Tri-x, the other 2 were from a trip to Florida in the late 90's and shot with a Canon A2E on Ilford Delta 400.


Ha ! So really old stuff, it is nice, to have trip back in time. I expect, that you process the film yourself.  ???


----------



## webestang64 (May 18, 2016)

timor said:


> Ha ! So really old stuff, it is nice, to have trip back in time. I expect, that you process the film yourself.  ???



Oh yeah, been developing my own BW since 1980. And if I remember right I bought this enlarger just after high-school in 1983. I'm thinking of doing more prints with this guy, it has brought back many fun memories of those first prints from 30 years ago.


----------



## timor (May 18, 2016)

webestang64 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ! So really old stuff, it is nice, to have trip back in time. I expect, that you process the film yourself.  ???
> ...


Good. Good luck !


----------

